

Boeing Patents Laser Nuclear Fusion Jet Engine - istvan__
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/energy/nuclear/boeing-patents-laser-nuclear-fusion-jet-engine

======
gnoway
Patents are only good for 20 years, right? It seems very hard to believe that
this could be used before expiration - what is the point of patenting now?

